#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات تلویزیون های ( Cathode Ray Tube ( CRT >  > بخش تعميرات تلويزيون هاي متفرقه | Other TV >  > تجربیات: در تلوزیون جي وي سي مدل JVC AV-K21T2 چراغ استندبای یک لحظه روشن می شود و خاموش می شود و تلوزیون روشن نمی شود ؟

## mehdifull

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*3isa*,*a.dowlati*,*abdanan11*,*abedinitv*,*adtb*,*alich317*,*aliz63*,*amir.plus18*,*amir_24tir*,*ANARI*,*aomidi*,*ariyos*,*asghar2629*,*badamchi*,*bahram2584*,*bakvazrak*,*bardia.t*,*beeb*,*behnam electronic*,*beki123*,*danesharab*,*davodx2*,*dd33*,*delta*,*eb4sat*,*ebn*,*eraj*,*farid abedi*,*farshid..*,*fkh52000*,*ghaem1395*,*ghasemdorosh*,*h.r.s*,*hadi0*,*HAGHIGHI120*,*hasti1*,*heidary3642*,*hemena*,*hossein mokh*,*Hussainsadat*,*hzzza*,*IR7000*,*javad hassan*,*Kamal2013*,*kashmiriyan*,*khaled2152*,*khoshraftar*,*khosrow29*,*koroush/91*,*kzm051*,*latifk200*,*m635*,*m702*,*mahamco*,*mahdi sam*,*maht*,*majidhamid*,*manoto*,*mansoor1362*,*Masoud_Y*,*mehdi9531*,*mehrab*,*miladtv*,*Moh3en78*,*mohammadhadi*,*moossa*,*moradisani*,*msepahi*,*Nik andish*,*nima875*,*omid2004*,*oveis88*,*rafigh*,*reza.k*,*REZA164690*,*reza_hori*,*Reznov*,*rooholla*,*ropshop*,*rsa2029*,*rsrooh*,*saeedzade*,*safid*,*SAID11*,*salehi_ah*,*Service Manual*,*shahrakeman*,*Shami*,*sharifi07*,*sima gh*,*sina83*,*siyami*,*smakamy*,*str*,*tamirkala*,*tofighsob*,*ya-abalfazl*,*yaser-sar*,*Young Star*,*yousefi*,*احمد 1337*,*الخریف*,*بانصیری*,*بدلی پور*,*بهار من*,*تاج*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جمشيدا*,*دوستمحمدی*,*رهبری*,*روتانا*,*ساجدیان*,*صابری*,*عبدل عرب*,*علی مرادیان*,*علی-ف*,*غزال*,*قیصر*,*مارشال*,*محسن مهری*,*محمدرضا ملکی*,*محمود نادری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مظاهر*,*مهدي1355*,*مهران رمضانی*,*ورداده*,*کامران20*,*کبوتری*,*کیانسرویس*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مصطفی رحمانیان

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*adtb*,*farid abedi*,*fkh52000*,*hzzza*,*khaled2152*,*m635*,*Masoud_Y*,*Nik andish*,*omid2004*,*rodbast90*,*Shami*,*بهار من*,*صابری*,*غزال*

----------

